# Sharpening Nils auger



## Zach216913 (Dec 31, 2017)

Anyone know a good way to sharpen a Nils auger. Or someone local that does it ? I live in North Central Ohio. And no I don't want to ship my blade to fank deluca cause I know that's what 90% of everyone is going to say. That seems to be the only thing I ever hear... And that can't possibly be the only option.thats why I like my strike master I can just replace blades but the gas auger I purchased last year was a Tanaka head and Nils auger so need to get her sharpened up. Thanks for any input and tight lines out there fellas.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Frank deluca!! Or a guy in the Vermont area. I had mine done and returned perfect in 6 days. Buy a extra head and send the other one out. The guy in the Vermont area I heard was just ok. Those are your choices pretty much. Nothing beats a nils


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

I wonder what the secret is, or why Frank has the only "jig" or whatever it takes to make it pefect. I have no problem giving Frank the money, but what happens if he decides to hang it up? I like to have a backup plan, and it's the only gripe I have about my Nils. And the cost of the replacement heads went up this year...


----------



## Zach216913 (Dec 31, 2017)

Yeah I've polished mine a lill and it helps and doesn't mess with the edge just don't want to try to sharpen it actually and mess it all up. Hate shipping stuff out and paying for a new head is too much.. love my Nils and Tanaka motor just need a fresh edge and getting tired of only one guy being able to sharpen them.. I LL just end up using my stirke master hand auger but it would be nice if the ice gets thick to have the power auger sharpened. Just wish Nils wasn't that whole head and you could replace blades that weren't $90..


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Zach216913 said:


> Yeah I've polished mine a lill and it helps and doesn't mess with the edge just don't want to try to sharpen it actually and mess it all up. Hate shipping stuff out and paying for a new head is too much.. love my Nils and Tanaka motor just need a fresh edge and getting tired of only one guy being able to sharpen them.. I LL just end up using my stirke master hand auger but it would be nice if the ice gets thick to have the power auger sharpened. Just wish Nils wasn't that whole head and you could replace blades that weren't $90..


 I agree. My 8" cutting head is $129 now . Being able to store extra blades in a bag or whatever for the mora/lazer is really nice.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

Same thing with hand augers, don't buy a frabile, mine was shot after one winter, I tried to order new blades and they don't even sell them anymore, tried sharpening, I can shave my arm with it, still won't cut ice, I gave it away to my buddy, he's gonna try to sharpen it. looks like the ice wont get too thick this season so hand augers will do just fine.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

I probably cut more holes than most guys on the site and I'll tell you this I sharpen my blades every three years. You're probably replacing your Maura/lasers every year at 30 bucks a pop. The price is about the same if you went nils or strike master just saying. During pre-fishing/tournament days lovinlife and I would probably do 500 holes easily a day cutting through a foot of ice or better. I know the cost is high with nils but they're so worth the money and you all know it


----------



## Zach216913 (Dec 31, 2017)

RStock521 said:


> I agree. My 8" cutting head is $129 now . Being able to store extra blades in a bag or whatever for the mora/lazer is really nice.


 Holy crap I haven't even looked at prices for a new head lately but mines the 8" too. That's got a lot more eexspensive. And I though 30 bucks for the strike master blades were a lot lol


----------



## Zach216913 (Dec 31, 2017)

odell daniel said:


> Same thing with hand augers, don't buy a frabile, mine was shot after one winter, I tried to order new blades and they don't even sell them anymore, tried sharpening, I can shave my arm with it, still won't cut ice, I gave it away to my buddy, he's gonna try to sharpen it. looks like the ice wont get too thick this season so hand augers will do just fine.


Last year my stirke master wasn't dull but definitely getting duller so I order one of the hand sharpener... The ones made for them.. and it totally ruined to blade. I was so dissapointed should of never messed with them. That's why I had to spend $30 on a new pair for it a few weeks ago -.-


----------



## Zach216913 (Dec 31, 2017)

Fish2Win said:


> I probably cut more holes than most guys on the site and I'll tell you this I sharpen my blades every three years. You're probably replacing your Maura/lasers every year at 30 bucks a pop. The price is about the same if you went nils or strike master just saying. During pre-fishing/tournament days lovinlife and I would probably do 500 holes easily a day cutting through a foot of ice or better. I know the cost is high with nils but they're so worth the money and you all know it


 I agree the Nils is a beast and reliable and like you said only have to sharpen it once every few years just wish their was more options for getting I sharpened. I don't expect to get that much ice anyways so I'll be using my hand auger just like to have the Nils ready in case.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Yeah, I got mine last year and it still cuts like the day I bought it. I wanted a backup head "just because". I'm sure one day, I'll find something in the ice and dull it and don't want to be out of commission while I send it away to be sharpened. I hook it up to to Milwaukee drill and love the setup. Haven't used my Jiffy Pro 4 lite since I got the Nils/Milwaukee.


----------



## Steelheader88 (Aug 14, 2008)

The sharpening is going to be all about angles, and the blades appear to be single bevel, meaning you only sharpe or hone on side and the bottom gets no or very little attention. Were i to attempt it, and one day i will, i would use a belt on very slow, build a jig with the right angle, and go no coarser than 800 grit, these blades are likely finished at 2000 or better, maybe even diamond paste on a strop. Mine is still cutting like a dream, with a backup in the drawer...


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I don’t even understand why you would need a nils head on a gas auger unless you were tournament fishing thru 4’ of ice in Findland. They cut like butter and with a cordless drill it’s effortless. It’s almost effortless by hand. I’ve never drilled 250 holes a day and never will but I’ve had an 8 and a 6 for some yrs now and have never sharpened them. If you hit something or ding the cutting head you will need to have it sharpened. If you bend a wing on the head the slightest you will have to replace it. The trick is to not put downward pressure on a Nils while cutting by hand or power. The blades do all the work. If using a cordless it has to be on the slowest rpm setting also. I’ll gladly spend the money on an extra head than ever go back to a mora/strike master.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Zach216913 said:


> Anyone know a good way to sharpen a Nils auger. Or someone local that does it ? I live in North Central Ohio. And no I don't want to ship my blade to fank deluca cause I know that's what 90% of everyone is going to say. That seems to be the only thing I ever hear... And that can't possibly be the only option.thats why I like my strike master I can just replace blades but the gas auger I purchased last year was a Tanaka head and Nils auger so need to get her sharpened up. Thanks for any input and tight lines out there fellas.


I sharpen auger blades, chipper blades, knives and whatever else needs sharpened...pm

I guarantee all my work...money back if not satisfied


----------



## Icefishing kingston (Feb 6, 2021)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> I don’t even understand why you would need a nils head on a gas auger unless you were tournament fishing thru 4’ of ice in Findland. They cut like butter and with a cordless drill it’s effortless. It’s almost effortless by hand. I’ve never drilled 250 holes a day and never will but I’ve had an 8 and a 6 for some yrs now and have never sharpened them. If you hit something or ding the cutting head you will need to have it sharpened. If you bend a wing on the head the slightest you will have to replace it. The trick is to not put downward pressure on a Nils while cutting by hand or power. The blades do all the work. If using a cordless it has to be on the slowest rpm setting also. I’ll gladly spend the money on an extra head than ever go back to a mora/strike master.


I bought a Nils 8” last season, and have only cut about 50 holes with it. Never with drill..only by hand. When I tried this ice season to use it, it wouldn’t dig in to the ice at all. It hasn’t been dropped, abused, or used by anyone but me. Never cut in dirty or rocky ice. Never drilled more than a foot deep.. I’m a bit put off after paying 3x what im used t for an auger. Figured I’d get my money’s worth out of it.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Probably getting close to 400 holes on my 6" and still effortless. Definitely was worth the few extra bucks it cost. See if you can find a place around your area that sharpens butcher equipment. Knives, saw blades, grinders, things of the such. They probably can touch it up for you.
There's a place in Youngstown that used to be called Youngstown Grinding. They change names, I think it's Youngstown restaurant supply now. Look them up and give them a call.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

May be you need a k drill


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Something had to happen to the head if it quit cutting easily. I have gone through 2 separate heads on my 6" Nills now but that has been over maybe 8 years or so. It should last you longer than that! 

Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngblood (Feb 9, 2012)

Small Engine Repair
180 Hosmer Road
Ashby, MA 01431
1-978-386-7707
This is the only other authorized Nils sharpening service other than Frank. I have a 6in. Nils hand auger. After my original head got dull after several years. I ordered a spare head. So I could rotate them while one was getting sharpened. Replacement head never really cut that great. I switched to a Mora Lite Flight with a Milwaukee drill. Never looked back. Nils sets in my rafters and probably will. Mora cuts like a dream and came with a spare set of blades which I don't think I will need for sometime.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

properly sharpening nils auger , you need blueprint and be able to mesure all angles and end point.
we have machinist here ,sombody can make blueprint.
the auger can be sharp and no cuting,the angle on blade is off.
how this hapen ?
you cut hole and when you pull ouger out is bining,you force that out and you bend the cuting edge angle.
if you have blue print you can put that back.


----------



## 21579 (Jan 15, 2010)

The ONLY factory authorized person to sharpen a Nils. $20, plus shipping, he has it done the day he receives it. If somebody tries sharpening it and screws up that head, you’re S.O.L.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

yrick82 said:


> The ONLY factory authorized person to sharpen a Nils. $20, plus shipping, he has it done the day he receives it. If somebody tries sharpening it and screws up that head, you’re S.O.L.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


when he started he had to have blueprint to mesure all angles and corect them and after that he sharpen them.
he is doing good job sharpening,
you can sharpen anything when you have blueprint.by yourself,and you can use regular file or hand grainer.


----------



## youngblood (Feb 9, 2012)

yrick82 said:


> The ONLY factory authorized person to sharpen a Nils. $20, plus shipping, he has it done the day he receives it. If somebody tries sharpening it and screws up that head, you’re S.O.L.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not true From Nils website.https://www.nilsmaster.com/copy-of-convertible-hand-augers


----------



## bwca73 (1 mo ago)

be sure to oil the augar head when put away for the year


----------



## Frickster (Jan 1, 2015)

Never easy to sharpen it as others stated. I admit I messed up my share. With practice I'm able to put an edge on it, it's better, but not factory sharp. I found you have to sharpen from the flat side only for nils and make sure the burrs are pointing down to help dig into the ice. If not it will just bounce off the ice. 

As for others that can't go more then a season with a sharp blade, I'll say its your fault. You have to treat those blades with the upmost care. Don't drop the auger onto the ice to start drilling, place it ever so gentle. Watch where you're drilling for fear you might go through and hit sticks or rocks or bottom. Keep the blades dry after use, rust at a micro level will dull them. And stainless steel just means it rusts less not ever. Always put the cover back on after use. I do all these things and can go years before I need a touch up. Doesn't take much to dull them and will not let new guys use my auger.
Good Luck,
Frickster


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Over the years. I’ve learned a couple things abt ice augers and sharpening suger blades. A couple are (#1)-Never loan your auger to Anyone!(on the ice, or to use on a fishing trip!) If you can't cut them a hole, just tell them “Sorry! I don't loan my auger out!“ Never drop(or tap) a sharp auger blade onto the ice!(”newbies” do this every time and it will “roll your fine edge over” and not cut!) Never “try” to sharpen any edge that “wasn't sharpened previously”. If you can’t maintain “exactly the same Angle” of the “previously sharpened edge“, don’t even attempt it, it won‘t cut butter!
Edit-(sorry Frickster, you posted while I was typing!)
That said, Mogadore B, T, & Marine has(or has always had?) someone who can do a reasonably good job of sharpening blades.


----------

